# Vineyard Vines



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

Is Vineyard Vines considered a genuine trad brand by the trad crowd? Thanks!

-Joshua


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't know if its truly trad or not, but I like Vineyard Vines. I have several of their ties and polo shirts.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Different people with different tastes, and I don't mean to offend any VV fans. However, where we live, VV is on the cusp of becoming a cliche.

Again, on dangerous ground, there is the matter of VV cumberbund and bowtie sets. If your wife gave you one for your birthday, I apologize for the comment, because I know that you have to wear it.

However, it has always seemed that the role of a gentleman's evening dress was to present an elegantly understated pallet, to feature the finery that his lady is wearing.

When the lady gives you a VV "formal set", it doesn't seem to quite work. Sorry about all of this, but you asked. 





Carpe Diem


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

from what i have seen in ctalogs/web, of V. vines it seems a little"precious" & over the top.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Luckily I live in a world where no one is likely to say "Oh, you've got your VV on today." I wear a couple sparingly. No desire to build up a collection though.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll admit it, I really like VV gear. Their catalogs are impressive. I used to play squash just down the road from their corporate headquarters. But, I would agree they're becoming 'precious.' The dial on the Prep-o-meter is constantly set at 10. It's a bit too much.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Old Brompton_
> 
> I'll admit it, I really like VV gear. Their catalogs are impressive. I used to play squash just down the road from their corporate headquarters. But, I would agree they're becoming 'precious.' The dial on the Prep-o-meter is constantly set at 10. It's a bit too much.


Ditto. A pink-and-green nightmare.


----------



## Bowdoin (Dec 9, 2004)

They're obviously preppy, but no, they aren't trad.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone spent any time with their catalog? Good Lord! All hail the great glory of "Shep and Ian"! Every page, Shep and Ian this, Shep and Ian that. Every picture, Shep on his boat, Ian at the Rotary. "Shep sez...", Ian agrees. 

I grow weary of Shep and Ian.

JB


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

I've mentioned this before, but I'm really conflicted about VV. It's a company that I really *want* to like (American company, grass roots, sells clothing in a style I find appealing). However, my own experience with their polo shirts was a negative one (the colors ran significantly after just one wash). Beyond that, I think their pricing is truly out of whack for some of their items. The ties seem to be a good value at $65, and the cost of the polo shirts is not out of line with other companies (see Lacoste and Polo). However, I just received their catalogue (which I admit is quite well done), and I just can't seem myself spending $75 for swim trunks, $100 for a shirt which is sized S, M, L, XL, or $100 for a friggin' canvas tote bag. Even their belts seem slightly overpriced for what they are. Without getting into the whole "are American made products better" argument, many of the VV offerings are made off-shore (the ties are made in the US, I believe).

Hey, if they can get the money they're charging, more power to them. However, beyond their ties, I don't see myself purchasing too much VV stuff. It goes without saying that all of the above is IMHO (but I'll say it anyways).

I had a conversation with the proprieter in a local habedasher about VV a few months ago. His store has sold the VV ties for quite some time, and they also carry many of other VV products. He made an interesting point that he hopes the VV guys aren't overextending themselves with all of their new products. He compared them to Bills and said that the great thing about the Bills business model is that, while they do venture into other products, they know that people keep coming back to them for their original khakis. Bills continues to make a superior khaki because of this. He made the point that people originally became interested in VV for their ties and he hoped that VV wouldn't lose focus on the product that put them on the map. So far, they seem to be doing really well. However, time will tell.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

As observers of the fashion scene, it will be interesting to see how this plays out. These guys may have the plan to flood the market at premium prices while the brand is hot, and then move on. 

Not at all a bad idea. However, for people that bought a bunch of VV while it is hot, their next stop with it may be ebay, or the Salvation Army.

Maybe a little like Tommy H. Really flog it while it is hot, (it really was at one time), and then hope for the best.If your market moves from the yacht club to the police line up, no problem.

Regarding Bills, it would appear that Thomas may be in it for the long run. Build up a cult following, keep quality high, and spread the retail base.

We'll see. Should be interesting.

Carpe Diem


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I live in Texas, where VV is nowhere near becoming a cliche. Part of the reason I like the company is because I know when I am wearing a vines polo or tie, nobody else will be. It's yet another thing that sets me apart from others here, just like my grosgrain watch band.

On the other hand, Lacoste is extremely cliche here, and as a result I do not wear any lacoste shirts.


----------



## HoustonTEX (Mar 21, 2005)

VV is preppy and even kind of fits into the southern/texas fratty thing. I have seen a few of college age guys wear it at my church which is next to SMU(very Texas fratty). I think it is starting to catch on here.

I like it in moderation. I like the ties the best. The polos are not as good quality as lacoste or polo but I still wear a couple of them. I also have a couple of the sports shirts that I actually get a lot of compliments on. 

I still think it is funny to see the "me too" companies like Nantucket Noose and Southern Proper. That could be a sign that they are about to hit their peak.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Many excellent posts made on this thread. While I enjoyed VV ties a couple years ago, they have definately jumped the shark.

It is a shame, since they make very good ties. Great quality at a fair price. They were a nice, US-made product, that in my mind, rivaled hermes and ferragamo in the silk print tie category. 

Now, they are pushing the "lifestyle" aspects way too hard.


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

Gentlemen, thanks for your feedback. I personally like Vineyard Vines neckties and own a couple but would only wear them with a navy blazer to a casual setting, never with a suit. I simply don't think that the two look very good together, but that's just my opinion. I also find some of their items to be a bit pricey( shirts, swim trunks, etc.). Aside, from neckties, I have purchased their patchwork ribbon belt that set me back $40 only to find out that it was made in China, that was a bit disappointing because I held greater expectations from Vineyard Vines. Anyhow, thank you gentleman for your feedback!


-Joshua


----------



## Goblin (Jan 31, 2006)

I might pick up a couple of their ties for seasonal events. There's also one with lizards on it that I really have to have in lime green.

Other than that, yeah. Don't think I'm going to spend $40 for flip-flops with whales on them. "Smacks of effort."


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Goblin said:


> Other than that, yeah. Don't think I'm going to spend $40 for flip-flops with whales on them. "Smacks of effort."


what about the ones with Bonefish? they look cool.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

*Starfish.........*



1984 said:


> Gentlemen, thanks for your feedback. I personally like Vineyard Vines neckties and own a couple but would only wear them with a navy blazer to a casual setting, never with a suit. I simply don't think that the two look very good together, but that's just my opinion. I also find some of their items to be a bit pricey( shirts, swim trunks, etc.). Aside, from neckties, I have purchased their patchwork ribbon belt that set me back $40 only to find out that it was made in China, that was a bit disappointing because I held greater expectations from Vineyard Vines. Anyhow, thank you gentleman for your feedback!
> 
> -Joshua


Just purchased a pink VV tie with starfish and wore it to a wedding with a char gray suit and blue pinpoint buttondown.
Of course I also wore a pair of black Bass Weejuns which most here will frown upon; but, hey, we can get away with it here in the South!

Also have a yellow VV tie with sandbuckets and shovels on it that I wore to a seaside wedding at Hilton Head earlier this year with a tan poplin suit.

I have a couple of their polos too, but aside from the ties and polo shirts, I agree most of their items (swimwear, boxers, flip flops, etc) are priced too high.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

JBZ said:


> However, my own experience with their polo shirts was a negative one (the colors ran significantly after just one wash).


I agree with pretty much everything mentioned so far.

I will say, though, that although my VV polo from STP shrank and faded a bit after the first wash, I _really_ like the shade and the fit of the shirt after its first wash. If the shirt stays the same size it is now and only fades a little bit more by next summer, I may purchase a couple more (though only at STP for $35 or so--after 20% off--that I paid for my current one.)


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Though the flip flops are overpriced, I got a lot of compliments b/c of their patterns. There are some companies which copy VV's ties, but no one ever copied their flip flop designs.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

DownSouth said:


> I have a couple of their polos too, but aside from the ties and polo shirts, I agree most of their items (swimwear, boxers, flip flops, etc) are priced too high.


I have to disagree on the boxer shorts. I've got probably 5 pair and they are virtually the same price as the BB boxer selection. Plus I think the VV boxers fit a little better and I think are better made. Plus the are more comfortable. Don't get me wrong, I've still got like 10 pairs of BB boxers.

This is the first year I really bought any polos. I had been a Lacoste and RL believer before. The VV polos are a little bigger so they can hold up to some early shrinking. They are cut a little wider for us big folks. I have 1 that I love I have worn once a week all summer and it looks as good as the first wash.

Ties are as reasonable as anywhere. I've got the bonefish in pink and the school of fish in light green. Understated, but colorful enough for some summer attention.

Otherwise I agree the dress shirts and pants are a little high. I think it's a good company with overall good quality.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I have to disagree on the boxer shorts. I've got probably 5 pair and they are virtually the same price as the BB boxer selection.
> 
> I think it's a good company with overall good quality.


But we are talking, underwear! At $19.50 a pair!!
I've gotten good fitting, long lasting boxers bought at Target or Old Navy for around $5.00 each.
For $100, you get 5 pair....I get 20 pair. Helllloooo....... it's underwear.

I agree VV is a good company with overall good quality. Some have tried to duplicate the style of their ties but fall short, IMO.
A great American success story!


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm friends with Shep and Ian, and two nicer guys couldn't have found success. Shep was in advertising and Ian in finance, and they started with selling 1 tie in MV...the "Streetsigns" tie. That was a huge success and they went with it. Bottom line...their ties are fun. Trad or not, having some fun ties in the rotation is the way to go in my book. 

The boxers wear much better than BBs...hit their online sale section and pick them up at a good discount. 

If you visit their newest compound in CT, you will see a guitar in the corner, a few dogs running around, people working happily in flip-flops and listening to Jimmy Buffett. Their custom ties are also amazing (check and see if your alma mater has them...they did them for UVA, Princeton, Richmond, Georgetown). They are in the INC Magazine 500 list within 10 years of starting the company - they've got something figured out!


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

How would one go about obtaining one of these college ties...specifically a Georgetown one?


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure how many they made...call the 1-800 number and ask for Nate Whitely or Will Lanahan - they run the custom tie area for VV. Tell them Ryan Adams told you to call, and they'll either hang up immediately or send you one...

RRA


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Those of you still confused about whether you are trad or preppy should check your tie selection. The higher the percentage of "fun" ties the more likely you are to come down on the preppy side. The same could be said for trousers as far as I'm concerned. Seems to me there are a whole lotta fashionable preps running around. Now let me just add that no one has made me an authority on the subject and I love you all just the same.

Allen


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Joe Bondi said:


> Anyone spent any time with their catalog? Good Lord! All hail the great glory of "Shep and Ian"! Every page, Shep and Ian this, Shep and Ian that. Every picture, Shep on his boat, Ian at the Rotary. "Shep sez...", Ian agrees.
> 
> I grow weary of Shep and Ian.
> 
> JB


And for pete's sake stay away from Shep's tunes.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

R Rackley Adams said:


> Not sure how many they made...call the 1-800 number and ask for Nate Whitely or Will Lanahan - they run the custom tie area for VV. Tell them Ryan Adams told you to call, and they'll either hang up immediately or send you one...
> 
> RRA


Ryan,

Thanks, I'll give them a call on Monday and see what they have. I've been hoping to find a fun school tie, and was doubtful I'd ever find anything of decent quality. Here to hoping they dont hang up!


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

DownSouth said:


> But we are talking, underwear! At $19.50 a pair!!
> I've gotten good fitting, long lasting boxers bought at Target or Old Navy for around $5.00 each.
> For $100, you get 5 pair....I get 20 pair. Helllloooo....... it's underwear.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> DownSouth said:
> 
> 
> > But we are talking, underwear! At $19.50 a pair!!
> ...


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

*"Ripped to shreds"......*



Allen said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > "Ripped to shreds", is what he said!
> ...


----------



## R Rackley Adams (Jul 19, 2006)

I've never in my 32 years on God's green earth had my boxers "ripped to shreds"...make sure DownSouth is invited to your next Derby party...that guy knows how to party!


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

*Whaoooo........*



R Rackley Adams said:


> I've never in my 32 years on God's green earth had my boxers "ripped to shreds"...make sure DownSouth is invited to your next Derby party...that guy knows how to party!


Mr Adams,
Plainsman is the one with the boxers "ripped to shreds", not me.

DownSouth


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

What a hoot! Plainsman, I've laughed all day. Thanks for the post.
Looking back, I'm ashamed to say that I have had similar experiences while down on the plains. On more than one occasion I was known to close down both the War Eagle Supper Club at Harry's&#8230;good grief are those places still in business? (The Supper Club closed at 3am, Harry's at 8am). But I have always referred to that as "Partying my ass off". Perhaps this is what is happening to your "under-trousers".

Ripped to shreds---I love it. For you I'll use it on Monday in response to "How was your weekend"?-Oh, I had a huge time, I really ripped it up.

All the best, all in jest,

Allen


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

Allen said:


> What a hoot! Plainsman, I've laughed all day. Thanks for the post.
> Looking back, I'm ashamed to say that I have had similar experiences while down on the plains. On more than one occasion I was known to close down both the War Eagle Supper Club at Harry's&#8230;good grief are those places still in business? (The Supper Club closed at 3am, Harry's at 8am). But I have always referred to that as "Partying my ass off". Perhaps this is what is happening to your "under-trousers".
> 
> Ripped to shreds---I love it. For you I'll use it on Monday in response to "How was your weekend"?-Oh, I had a huge time, I really ripped it up.
> ...


Hmm, where do I start? Harry's is gone. Supper Club will always be there. Lost a few brain cells in each.

In regards to my boxer shorts status, I will maintain the decorum that a southern gentleman should in such situations. Sexual innuendo was never my purpose. Might I replace "ripped to shreds" with "state of disrepair" or some other term?

My point being that on those hot summer afternoons playing bocce ball on the back lawn a sudden bend over might cause some seams to come undone on a lesser quality boxer.

That is all. Good night.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> If I by a pack of 3 boxer shorts from Target, they usually last about 3 months before they are ripped to shreds.


I hear you can buy them pre-shredded at J. Crew.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow (May 24, 2007)

I have a few VV ties which are found in the catalog. Mostly they are gifts which I was given. I wouldn't call them trad, but they are a nice preppy line.

I think one of the greatest things VV offers is the custom items which they produce for businesses, clubs and schools.

On a lark, I was looking to see what schools were offering ties (this is listed on their website for colleges and universities). I also decided to compare this with the prep schools and colleges listed in TOPH.

Of the 31 prep schools listed (32 were listed but Mary Institute and St Louis Country Day have merged) I know 11 have custom VV ties.

Of the 20 colleges listed 8 have custom VV ties, some with more than one offering.

Here in Baltimore, most of the private clubs and prep schools have custom VV ties.

I think it is in this custom work that VV really excells.


----------



## Andy S. (Mar 27, 2007)

Their ties are o.k. to me, nice quality, but a bit too "cartoonish" for my taste. But hey, at least they're good for compliments and conversation. The few I have were gifts that I'll wear every now and then. That's about as far as I'll go with VV. 

A lot of my teenage peers proudly sport the visors, croakies, polos, jackets, shorts, etc. with the almighty whale and pink logo all over the place. It's just too much. The preppy look/lifestyle should, for the most part, simply be a byproduct of what you do and who you associate with (fraternities), no? Push it past that and you've got what I like to call trying too hard.

/rant


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

I like a lot of their stuff. I've picked up a few of their polos, some ties and belts. Filene's has also started to stock some of their things and I've found great deals on flip-flops, pants and belts there.

I wish they made a tie for my alma mater (Rochester). Oh well.


----------



## Southern Comfort (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm sure it has been previously discussed, but some of their new items are absolutely hideous. Less is more.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Southern Comfort said:


> I'm sure it has been previously discussed, but some of their new items are absolutely hideous. Less is more.


Yeah, browsing the new catalog I did see the cords made up of various colored blocks, those were pretty bad.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

I realize this thread is old but since a few years have passed it's worth commenting on. Whether VV is "genuine trad" or "trying too hard" can always be up for debate, especially when you start asking what "genuine trad" is and how it is defined specifically -- honestly I think people should just wear what they think looks good. In any event, I've noticed that Vineyard Vines over the years has done a remarkable job at forging a high status reality for themselves, as contrived as it might have been during the effort. Their extremely effective strategy was opening up stores in the most affluent places in the country, on purpose. Your typical affluent person does not spend a great deal of time trying to attain some exact special look (this includes those who appear "trad/prep/etc"), it's more accidental, more effortless...and if they are in an area where there's only Wal-Mart, that's probably what they will wear! On the other hand, the devoted lovers of "trad" or "the prep look" scattered across the country (money or no money) will purposely go to great lengths to buy the clothes that fit the image they are looking for. But people in general, affluent or not, generally shop and buy clothes at stores located in their area. What Vineyard Vines did was gradually make their presence known in very affluent areas (where the selection of stores is not as varied and automatically considered "better quality") and all they had to do was wait for it to start catching on in those circles, probably greatly fueled by youth. In this way VV succeeded in their mission to turn a new brand into one associated with oldschool "New England" culture, perhaps pretentiously but ultimately effectively.

Of course, I realize this topic was more about what clothing style VV falls into rather than a discussion about what classes of people wear it, but when you frequent New England and especially Fairfield county in Connecticut, you'll notice that these are really the kinds of clothes the affluent (and I'm sure many who are eager to carry on the stereotypical look) are wearing -- it's embraced pretty much on a grand scale. We go up every summer to visit some friends who live in New Canaan and there is a Vineyard Vines right smack in town as well as two more in neighboring Greenwich and Westport. In fact, Vineyard Vines has arguably jockeyed itself above Brooks Brothers for casual wear and definitely above Ralph Lauren (perceived as too widely known and mainstream) and Jcrew (which has now been catering more and more to hipsters)...at least in terms of association with "what the affluent wear" in the New England area. I think part of it has to do with a mentality of "at least this brand hasn't been tainted by the riffraff yet". The whole thing can actually be kind of ridiculous and pretentious at times... That being said, a very "casualized" yet obnoxiously in-your-face version of classic/traditional/preppy is really what flies in New England, and Vineyard Vines managed to capture it. If anyone walked around a New England town dressed in some of the "full on" outfits found in the "what are you wearing" threads, they'd be pretty much laughed at and instantly recognized as a poser. 

My personal experience with the VV brand specifically is that while some of their products (club shorts, chinos, button-downs, "shep shirts") are high quality and durable, some of their other products are of poor quality and not worth the price, like the polos especially (they seem to wrinkle so easily). I'm also not a huge fan of logos so it's hard for me to tolerate so many whales...


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Perhaps unintentionally, Mr. Adams' description of the workplace confirms what some of us may feel about VV being rather contrived. I bought one of their (expensive) sweaters just to be able to wear the whale to an event here in Colorado. Although it was in my size - that garments from BB, PRL, LLB and the other usual suspects fit - it was so baggy that I had it altered. That said, it is durable and well made.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

godan said:


> Perhaps unintentionally, Mr. Adams' description of the workplace confirms what some of us may feel about VV being rather contrived. I bought one of their (expensive) sweaters just to be able to wear the whale to an event here in Colorado. *Although it was in my size - that garments from BB, PRL, LLB and the other usual suspects fit - it was so baggy that I had it altered. That said, it is durable and well made.*


*
*
Ive noticed that about several of the brands in the same vein as VV. I had 3 shirts from Southern Tide that I had to have enough fabric removed from them I could've probably made a whole new shirt from each one.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> [/B]
> Ive noticed that about several of the brands in the same vein as VV. I had 3 shirts from Southern Tide that I had to have enough fabric removed from them I could've probably made a whole new shirt from each one.


To be fair, the southern-prep style is a much baggier fit, pleated trousers and the like. My Southern Tide polo fits just about as well as I could ask for and I do like the logos on a bunch of the new southern prep brands.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

That's the NE prep style in general - baggy khakis and shirts. That's a main place where prep and Ivy split. My guess is that it came from NE frugality in buying clothes for children in prep school to accommodate future growth and the look stuck.

I am happy to wear lots of VV in the summer - it has proven plenty durable and the style is just right for me. I do buy their Tucker shirt (which equates in size to BB Regular Fit) and the Stanley shirt (approximately BB Slim Fit) rather than the Whale shirt (BB Traditional Fit).


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

2011 vs. 2013


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks to those above for the information about southern prep baggy style in general and Southern Tide in particular. I had been thinking about a couple of their polos, but my short, athletic body likes RL Custom Fit and Lacoste size 4, shrunk with hot wash and dry. I guess that for me, the Southern Tide is out.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

godan said:


> Thanks to those above for the information about southern prep baggy style in general and Southern Tide in particular. I had been thinking about a couple of their polos, but my short, athletic body likes RL Custom Fit and Lacoste size 4, shrunk with hot wash and dry. I guess that for me, the Southern Tide is out.


ST's polos are definitely more "atheltic-cut" than VV. They're also shorter, too. VV XL is pretty large on me and VV L is slightly small on me while a BB XL fits well right in between. ST's XL is smaller than the BB XL for sure and closer to the VV L than the BB XL.

In my opinion, ST makes the best polo around, and all their other stuff is just okay.


----------



## cincydavid (May 21, 2012)

VV is all the rage with the kids at my stepson's private high school...so I avoid it like the plague.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

To be fair in regards to ST also, I have a pair of kind of sky blue chinos from them (the "channel markers") that are fantastic, the quality and construction I actually really good.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm glad to see KJP is no longer a thing, even for Muffy, in 2013, but I do question where Muffy got the "growth" information from. Also, having a good friend who works for Orvis' HQ, I know that Orvis has definitely not had any major management changes since 2011.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My first assumption would be that it's entirely subjective based on the observation of the author. On the surface, nothing in those graphs leads me to believe that they're based on quantifiable data. If I'm wrong though, someone please tell me because I'm kind of a dork with stats lol.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Tilton said:


> ST's polos are definitely more "atheltic-cut" than VV. They're also shorter, too. VV XL is pretty large on me and VV L is slightly small on me while a BB XL fits well right in between. ST's XL is smaller than the BB XL for sure and closer to the VV L than the BB XL.
> 
> In my opinion, ST makes the best polo around, and all their other stuff is just okay.


Would agree with the statement about ST polos, without a doubt the best in my arsenal. Their channel marker pants (at less than retail if you can find them) are also fantastic for knocking around in the summertime.


----------



## jkidd41011 (Jan 20, 2010)

cincydavid said:


> VV is all the rage with the kids at my stepson's private high school...so I avoid it like the plague.


Let me guess...he goes to St X?


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Tilton said:


> I'm glad to see KJP is no longer a thing, even for Muffy, in 2013...


Ugh. Yes, that felt like a joke that I was not in on. Functionless overpriced junk that was twee at best, but more likely tacky gimmickry.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Southern Tide Polos: Inspired by posts from several gentlemen I know to be serious, I looked at the ST website. It seems their Skipjack Tailored Fit would be best for a 5'7" 145 lb. boxer's torso, and normally I would buy a Small. They say to go up one size for this model. Does anyone who knows have advice? Thanks.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

Tempest said:


> Ugh. Yes, that felt like a joke that I was not in on. Functionless overpriced junk that was twee at best, but more likely tacky gimmickry.


I bought a headband from them for the SO several years ago. I had hoped that they would use the money to buy a haircut for Mr. Patrick, or perhaps a sense of self-awareness, but alas, t'was not to be.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Their XL fits this 6'1" 238 lb former offensive lineman quite well. If I'm remembering correctly, my former roommate was 5'10" 180 lb with no particular athletic focus and was very happy with their medium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I had thought about buying one of those navy/white rope bracelets with the anchor clasp for my SO, until I saw it was ~$50 for that thing. Needless to say, she does not own anything from KJP lol


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Godan, Reuben and I are both referencing the the Classic Fit, not the Tailored Fit.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tilton said:


> Godan, Reuben and I are both referencing the the Classic Fit, not the Tailored Fit.


I'm going to assume that's right because I've never met a tailored fit I like. I cut the tag out or I'd go check.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben said:


> I'm going to assume that's right because I've never met a tailored fit I like. I cut the tag out or I'd go check.


Yeah, you're my size and I ain't fittin' in the tailored fit


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Wait a second. KJP is DOA?


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

godan said:


> Re: Southern Tide Polos: Inspired by posts from several gentlemen I know to be serious, I looked at the ST website. It seems their Skipjack Tailored Fit would be best for a 5'7" 145 lb. boxer's torso, and normally I would buy a Small. They say to go up one size for this model. Does anyone who knows have advice? Thanks.


Back in my college days when I was in shape I did find this to be true. I wore a medium polo in every other brand, ST I wore a large. Find somewhere nearby that carries them so you can try them on.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

dkoernert said:


> Back in my college days when I was in shape I did find this to be true. I wore a medium polo in every other brand, ST I wore a large. Find somewhere nearby that carries them so you can try them on.


Thanks. This comment is helpful. ST has a pretty good sizing guide on their site, but fitting any shirt to athletic, _i.e., _muscular, torsos is, as you recommend, best done directly.


----------



## sarakali (May 19, 2013)

I have a great collegiate motif belt from Vineyard Vines that I got from our bookstore. It's made in the USA, cost under 40 bucks, and generally left a good impression with regards to the company. I'm not sure how many universities they make apparel for, but it's worth checking out.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Trad-ish said:


> Wait a second. KJP is DOA?


He built his brand by portraying a preppy image through social media. Now he has changed his style and everyone has taken note.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

universitystripe said:


> He built his brand by portraying a preppy image through social media. Now he has changed his style and everyone has taken note.


What is the KJP aesthetic now? I always thought the bracelet thing was way too precious and ridiculous looking. Is he a hipster now? I can see that.

EDIT: just scrolled through his Twitter pictures - looks like he has taken on a mid-200's Abercrombie and Fitch aesthetic, with all the tight fair isle sweaters and Indian head dress stuff.


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

Tilton said:


> What is the KJP aesthetic now? I always thought the bracelet thing was way too precious and ridiculous looking. Is he a hipster now? I can see that.
> 
> EDIT: just scrolled through his Twitter pictures - looks like he has taken on a mid-200's Abercrombie and Fitch aesthetic, with all the tight fair isle sweaters and Indian head dress stuff.


I think the "Abercrombie" aesthetic was what made him popular, but recently he grew out his beard. There was a lumberjack appeal, although he seems to have stepped back from that.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

They are quite a topic over at the GOMI forums if you are familiar with that and want to follow the discussion. :rolleyes2:


----------

